# external usb harddrive not working?



## darthrevan945 (Jan 1, 1970)

hi, i have a verbatim 250gb hdd, its formated with FAT32 (32gb) and HFS+ (200gb)

device manager reports no problems with the device, the FAT32 partition (and the HFS+ via macdrive) does not show up in my computer. it works fine in every other os including windows 2000 sp4.
under the hardware properties, if i press "populate" it shows both partitions, but has no idea what they are?
im using windows 2003 r2 sp2.


----------



## darthrevan945 (Jan 1, 1970)

c'mon please people, i need this hard drive on this laptop! no replies in 3 days?


i emailed verbatim tech support, and they say its not supported on windows server 2003, thats BS its still windows xp under the hood, and every thing else i have works.

let me rephrase my original question: my external hard drive will not mount. windows installed the drivers, and knows the device is there, but neither of the partitions will mount. it works fine on every other computer, ive even gottenv it working under windows ME


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The server forum here doesn't get a whole lot of activity. Most people are home users. Windows Server 2003 is not "Windows XP under the hood". It's a server operating system.

If the hardware vendor says their product doesn't work with Windows Server 2003, then you're fighting an uphill battle. It's even less likely that you'll find someone here who's running a server OS on a laptop trying to use an unsupported piece of hardware.

You might try Windows Server specific support sites.


----------

